# Scalloping Friday



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Not a good looking day for it. Be safe if you go.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Yeah, called it off last night. You know, I've been busier than a cat covering up shit and two holes behind....finally get a flipping day off midweek and dicey weather. Go figure.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

big sissy


----------

